# Progress pics of an 18yo



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Im 18 years old now. the first pic i was 17.

been training for the past year and a half, slowly improving things as i go along.

im natural and want to stay that way as i reckon ive got some good growth yet to make.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

you put on a good bit of mass mate, keep at it


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

keep it up mate

so far so good


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

cheers lads thats the plan


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Very good bulk there buddy!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Lots of size huge traps.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

well done with the mass.

make sure you keep a hold on your bf% though.

dnt wana let it creep up too much more


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah im trying to keep it there now tbh.

would you recoimend throwing in some cardio or just eating a touch less?

i find i grow like stink on loads of carbs but i also get fat on them


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

shauno said:


> yeah im trying to keep it there now tbh.
> 
> would you recoimend throwing in some cardio or just eating a touch less?
> 
> i find i grow like stink on loads of carbs but i also get fat on them


Throw in cardio maybe 2-3 times a week and monitor it, if that doesn't work, bring the carbs down a little.

Overall looking fairly good mate just as has been said, don't play the numbers game and just keep adding weight for the sake of it.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Throw in cardio maybe 2-3 times a week and monitor it, if that doesn't work, bring the carbs down a little.
> 
> Overall looking fairly good mate just as has been said, don't play the numbers game and just keep adding weight for the sake of it.


so do you reckon i should throw in some general cardio in between meals on a non training day or something? average sort of pace


----------



## bristol-trance (Mar 26, 2007)

fair play thats a big bulk!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

shauno said:


> so do you reckon i should throw in some general cardio in between meals on a non training day or something? average sort of pace


Well done with the bulk.. you've shown good progress there! are you cutting now or still bulking? Keep an eye on the fat % 

p.s Great to see another Natural trainer!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

great progress but your BF is getting too high. The second shot you look to have quite a large stomach mate so just adjust your diet a lil and try and do a little cardio.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

bulking mate. i dont think the pics do me justice tbh


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It wasn't a dig or anything mate. You are carrying some good mass. My point is "bulking" doesn't excuse putting on more bodyfat than needed. Sitting at about 10-12% is a good place to be when bulking. It's easier to gauge your quality muscle gains. I read a few posts by TinyTom and Pascarb regarding keeping lean in the off season. Also I have read a book by Dorian Yates (A warriors story) and he states that holiding too much bf for a sustained period of time makes it difficult to shift.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> It wasn't a dig or anything mate. You are carrying some good mass. My point is "bulking" doesn't excuse putting on more bodyfat than needed. Sitting at about 10-12% is a good place to be when bulking. It's easier to gauge your quality muscle gains. I read a few posts by TinyTom and Pascarb regarding keeping lean in the off season. Also I have read a book by Dorian Yates (A warriors story) and he states that holiding too much bf for a sustained period of time makes it difficult to shift.


same as Luke.. gaining 3 stone (36lbs) in 1 year is a huge amount.. (% of fat to muscle) I think you'll really benifit to start cutting now mate


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

cheers for the input lads. but as it stands i feel at im honest 18%bf.

i will keep bulking until i get to 20odd%. i will then diet a stone off and continue to put on size and play it like that.

ive never dietd before so i wouldnt want to fcuk it all up


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

shauno said:


> cheers for the input lads. but as it stands i feel at im honest 18%bf.
> 
> *i will keep bulking until i get to 20odd%. i will then diet a stone off and continue to put on size and play it like that.*
> 
> ive never dietd before so i wouldnt want to fcuk it all up


Why mate?! You're putting yourself under un-necassery risks and just adding pointless weight.

Secondly, in my honest opinion you've got more than a stone to come off - especially if deliberately planning to go to 20 odd %.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> It wasn't a dig or anything mate. You are carrying some good mass. My point is "bulking" doesn't excuse putting on more bodyfat than needed. Sitting at about 10-12% is a good place to be when bulking. It's easier to gauge your quality muscle gains. I read a few posts by TinyTom and Pascarb regarding keeping lean in the off season. Also I have read a book by Dorian Yates (A warriors story) and he states that holiding too much bf for a sustained period of time makes it difficult to shift.


Shauno - this is good advice, as a natty you don't want to get too fat on a bulk. Bulking is not just an excuse to get fat. Good progress thus far though dude.

If you are on gear - well theres a debate for massive eating, but thats another thread in it's self.

Luke - realistically most people on here aren't 12% BF yet. But I think what he's referring too is Set Point Theory.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Why mate?! You're putting yourself under un-necassery risks and just adding pointless weight.
> 
> Secondly, in my honest opinion you've got more than a stone to come off - especially if deliberately planning to go to 20 odd %.


ok mate lets start again.

i am planning on continuing adding tissue at a slow rate, i know this will however result in bf levels going up as im natural. when i hit 20odd%bf i will then trim a stone of lard off then continuing adding tissue at a slow rate.

i see no real need for me to get into good condition without a decent amount of tissue.

can you explain these unnecessary risks to me mate?


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Shauno - this is good advice, as a natty you don't want to get too fat on a bulk. Bulking is not just an excuse to get fat. Good progress thus far though dude.
> 
> If you are on gear - well theres a debate for massive eating, but thats another thread in it's self.
> 
> Luke - realistically most people on here aren't 12% BF yet. But I think what he's referring too is Set Point Theory.


im completely natural mate. i dont even really know what eca or eph is.

im just happy chasing the lads on juice atm

i hear you loud and clear about the bf thing but i dont think the pics do me justice. im carrying a bit of fat on my waist abs have gone cloudy months ago but my waist isnt big for sh1t.

and i think you have to get bulked up atleast once to get the ball rolling.

flex lewis has even said you have to get outta shape to get in shape, lee priest, ive even seen pics of brittbb looking very very out of condition.

lets say i hit 16 stone at 20% bf thats about 100kg in bodyweight thats roughly 20kg of bodyfat being carried maybe less/more when you factor in water weight, glycogen etc.

so if i ditch 6-7 kilos of actual fatty tissue and im at 13-14odd bf

if we go by the 2 lb a week loss guide 7 kg of fat is 14 /15lb seven weeks of dieting.

factor in that water and glycogen needs to be accounted for

call it 12 weeks actual dieting maybe 2 or 3 fcuking around getting it right im now back at a place where i can continue adding tissue.

does that lot make sense? this is what im thinking anyways


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

shauno said:


> i am planning on continuing adding tissue at a slow rate,* i know this will however result in bf levels going up as im natural.* when i hit 20odd%bf i will then trim a stone of lard off then continuing adding tissue at a slow rate.


Why is that? If thats the case its down to pure bloody laziness with the diet - sorry if that sounds blunt but its how I see it.

I've managed to add just over 2stone natty in 2 years and my BF% has *never* gone above 11-12% though for the last year has stayed at 9%.

Of course its up to you, no-ones telling you, you're doing it wrong but it just doesn't make sense adding fat for the sake of it? You're 18 - same age as me - I know for me at least the last thing I would want right now is a sh1t load of lard covering hard earned muscle I've earned.

How do you know you're adding much muscle tissue? I'm just giving my point of view mate so sorry if it comes across patronising or rude.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Why is that? If thats the case its down to pure bloody laziness with the diet - sorry if that sounds blunt but its how I see it.
> 
> I've managed to add just over 2stone natty in 2 years and my BF% has *never* gone above 11-12% though for the last year has stayed at 9%.
> 
> ...


no mate i appreciate the fact your not beating round the bush.

i think one of the home truths with bodybuilding naturally anyway is if you want significant lbm gains then you have to accept fat gain.

to much ****ing around gets you nowhere i find.

i eat a clean diet its not like im stuffing dohnuts and cake down me.

i just think you can only cut the thread so thin before your just adding bits and bobs of tissue. bulking and cutting is tried and tested.

i know im putting on tissue because i can feel my muscles becoming denser and bigger along with my lifts going up


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate, obviously its up to you what you do but there has been good valid points brought up and im just a beginer but i have put on a stone in the last few months and kept my bf% the same , so yeah i have obv put on fat its inevitable unless you have some serious freaky genes. but the point being is you dont have to put on EXCESS fat.

good luck tho, i like your whole veiw of not being afraid to put on a fat but remember not to put on unneeded fat


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You can only realistically "Naturally" add 1-3lbs of muscle a month. It makes so much more sense to eat clean and gain good weight as apposed to using the word "bulk" as an excuse to get fat. Don't get me wrong you don't have to eat clean all the time which is the beauty of bulking. You should set yourself 1 or 2 cheats a weak, Something to look forward too!

You're focusing more on how much you weigh as apposed to how much quality is within that weight. You're still young so there's no need to try and pile it all on. Do it slowly and you'll look quality in a couple of years and won't be covered in stretch marks!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

am already covered in stretch marks mate, guess its genetics that dictate that


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok well maybe so... Bulking doesn't mean getting fat. Why on earth would you set yourself a max bodyfat target which is progressive? You should be looking at regulating bodyfat levels but it's your body and you can do as you wish. I certainly won't be climbing above 12%.. Not only do I believe in keeping levels down but I like to look good.. With summer coming up and Holidays round the courner I'd much rather be lean and muscular.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

i totally agree with you luke.

i just enjoy bulking quite agressively and also im not as committed as perhaps you are,

so lean bulking could maybe mean very little progression. i struggle to get my head round the lean bulking notion.

and as im natural i think i may need to take a slightly more aggressive approach

i have a plan to continue gaining through till next summer and cut to a respectable bf level


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Fcuk carrying deadweight this summer, today has been a prime example of why i shouldnt stand outside in the sun like a beached whale

feel fcuking 'orrible and sweaty, bloated and clumsy


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

totally agree with littleluke..... but end of the day its ur life ur body do what u wish mate, people on here are just trying to guide u in the right direction, being leaner will also make u look bigger and better on the beach ;p


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

natural or un-natural you can still be lean and gain.


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

carfull you dont put on to much fat!

i got caught up in want the number to rise on the scales first get to 16 stone then 17 then i thought i'll just get to 18 once i did that i had to cut for 6 months! went down to 15.5 one year on i'm about 16 stone with similar BF%!

i wouldnt do such a bulk again!

good progress tho mate!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

little_man said:


> being leaner will also make u look bigger and better on the beach ;p


somehow i dont think those are his goals mate.

keep training hard bro!:lift:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

you too CW ;-)


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Shauno,

You got to realise that you can bulk up without increasing BF like you have. I think you are looking too much at the scales rather then the lean muscle that is going on.

Going by your previous threads it sounds like you would rather put on 10lb of weight (made up of 5lb muscle and 5lb fat) then put on 5lb of weight (made up of 5lb of muscle and 0lb fat). Its not all about the weight. I have learnt that this year. I lost a couple of % of BF and you would not believe how many comments I got saying you look bigger and better because of it.

Also you should never have a goal of going up to 20% BF. If you do get too high all your gains will be hidden by the fat. You wont look like a bodybuilder anymore!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

cheers lads. all about the bigger picture for me.

im not obese or anything though lol


----------

